# Fische fangen im Miniteich



## lemanie (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem: Meine Kinder haben mir in meinen Miniteich ca. 40 kleine Fische aus dem Bach eingesetzt.
Wie bekomme ich die jetzt wieder raus? Mit dem Kescher habe ich es schon versucht, aber die Viecher sind dermaßen flink, ich habe kaum eine Chance.
Gibt es irgendwelche Tricks? Sonst kommt mein Mann noch auf die Idee, elektrisch abzufischen! 

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## hadron (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fische fangen im Miniteich*

Hallo Lemanie,

bei 300 Liter würd ich einfach Wasser ablassen - abfischen und neu befüllen.


----------



## Springmaus (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fische fangen im Miniteich*

Hallo 



ja ja die lieben Kinder !!! Die haben bestimmt Spaß gehabt :smoki

Vielleicht mit 2 Keschern oder hast du sehr viele Pflanzen drin 

das ist nicht so einfach 

Viel Glück


----------



## lemanie (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fische fangen im Miniteich*

Hallo,

bevor ich das Wasser ablasse, werde ich es erst mal mit zwei Keschern versuchen. Muß allerdings erst wieder einen kaufen, denn ratet mal, wer die anderen beiden kaputt gemacht hat!?!:evil

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Springmaus (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fische fangen im Miniteich*

_Hallo,

schwer zu sagen wer Kescher kaputt macht 


Vielleicht die lieben Kinder _


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fische fangen im Miniteich*

Hallo Melanie,

Evlt. versuchen eine alte Gardine unter den Fischen einzufädeln und wenn das gelungen ist einfach hochziehen und fertig?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Zander35 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fische fangen im Miniteich*

Hi,
ich würde,wie Jörg schon geschrieben hat,das Teichwasser ablassen und die Fischchen wieder zurücksetzen.
Hast du eine Ahnung was für Fische das sein könnten?
LG,
Martin


----------



## lemanie (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fische fangen im Miniteich*

Hallo,

ich tippe auf Elritzen, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.

Ich werde mir nachher auf alle Fälle einen zweiten Käscher besorgen.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## pema (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fische fangen im Miniteich*

Hallo,
Gardinenstück an einer Seite des Beckens befestigen und auf den Grund legen. Am nächsten Tag nicht befestigte Gardineseite greifen und hochziehen. Abwarten und dann raus mit dem ganzen. Das wirst du sicherlich leider ein parr Tage hintereinander machen müssen.
Kinder sind wat schönes
petra


----------



## lemanie (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fische fangen im Miniteich*

Grr! 
Bin heute Mittag ewig mit den zwei Keschern am Teich gesessen!
Aber irgendwie riechen die Mistviecher den Braten und verstecken sich! Keinen einzigen habe ich erwischt!
Was mich an der Gardinenmethode stört: Da sind auch noch Kaulquappen drin, die sollen da drin bleiben!

Melanie


----------



## pema (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fische fangen im Miniteich*

hallo Melanie,
rauspulen. Ich meine die Kaulquappen
petra


----------



## Springmaus (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fische fangen im Miniteich*

_Hallo

bitte nicht aufregen das bringt Dir nix :knuddel 

die kleinen Kaulquappen kannste wieder rein tun.

Und wenns gar nicht anders geht mach den Teich leer.

Viel Glück_


----------



## lemanie (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fische fangen im Miniteich*

So, ein paar habe ich gemeinsam mit meinem Sohn wieder rausgefischt.

Aber was anderes: Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich einen Molch im Teich gesehen. Fressen die vielleicht auch Fische??
Dann würde sich mein Problem ja von alleine erledigen!

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fische fangen im Miniteich*

Hallo Melanie,

was machst Du denn mit den Fischchen?

Wenn es Elritzen oder __ Moderlieschen sind, findet sich vielleicht hier im Flohmarkt ein glücklicher Abnehmer. Mach doch mal ein Foto von den Bürschchen.


----------



## Kuton (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fische fangen im Miniteich*

Hallo,

Bau dir eine Flaschenreuse:

Bin grad auf Arbeit, deswegen kann ich schnell keinen Link raussuchen.
Mach ich seit 2 Tagen, und krieg so alle 1h   20 Moderlischen serviert zum Umsetzen.

Ich will nun keine Werbung machen, aber eine VolvicFlasche 1,5 Liter, leicht quadratisch hat sich als Ideal herausgestellt.

Vom Ausguß her am Ende der Aufweitung durchschneiden, so dass du einen "Trichter" und den Rest hast.

Den "Trichter" wieder umgekehrt reinstecken (Bei mir hab ich so abgeschnitten, dass er nahezu bei der Volvicflasche einrastet)

In den Deckel (also der normale Verschluss) ein Loch schneiden, groß genug für die Fische die du fangen willst.
In den Boden hab ich noch ein paar 2mm löcher gebohrt, dass sich die Flasche besser füllt

Steine rein (damit es unten bleibt), Futter rein (damit die Fischies auch kommen), reinlegen und abwarten.

Der rest sollte denke ich klar sein 

Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## lemanie (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fische fangen im Miniteich*

Hallo,

@Christine: Die kommen wieder in ihre "alte Heimat", den Bach gegenüber.

@Ralf:  DAS hört sich doch mal gut an! Werde ich gleich nachher mal an den Bau gehen.
Sonst verbringe ich ja noch mehr Zeit am Teich als sonstwo!

Melanie


----------



## lemanie (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fische fangen im Miniteich*

Erkenntnis 1: Fische sind blöd - Kaulquappen sind blöder!
Erkenntnis 2: So einfach habe ich noch nie 7 Fische rausgefangen!

Ralf, das war der entscheidende Tipp!!  Danke nochmal!

Melanie


----------



## Kuton (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fische fangen im Miniteich*

Lemanie,

Stimmt 

Allerdings schwimmen bei mir ein paar "schlaue" Moderlischen auch wieder raus.

Die krieg ich dann aber wenn ich sie erschrecke, bevor Sie gemütlich den Ausgang suchen 
Dann rennen sie gegen die Wand 

Da ich massig von den Kleinen im Teich habe, war ich im Einkaufszentrum um die größte Flasche zu finden (nein, keinen ungeeigneten Verkäufer). 

Hab nun leider nur ne 2Liter Cola gefunden.
Erwartungsvoll hab ich nun angefangen das Teil auszutrinken.

Fazit:
Nun ja, siehe Uhrzeit des Posts, ich wollte eigentlich schlafen :muede


Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## lemanie (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fische fangen im Miniteich*



Kuton schrieb:


> ...war ich im Einkaufszentrum um die größte Flasche zu finden (nein, keinen ungeeigneten Verkäufer).



Der war gut!
Na, dann wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg, bei mir war es ein großer Erfolg!

Melanie


----------



## SonjaJ (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fische fangen im Miniteich*

Hallo Melanie!

Das Rausfischen ist in der Tat nicht so leicht! ...ich kenne das und hab auch hier im Forum um Rat gefragt. Allerdings ist unser Teich größer.

Ich bekam den Tipp, es am Abend mit einer Taschenlampe zu versuchen. Der Lichtstrahl zieht die Fische an. Vielleicht funktionierts dann bei dir besser? (ich habs trotzdem noch nicht geschafft und habs mittlerweile aufgegeben )


@edit: ein paar Beiträge vor mir überlesen!

@Ralf: Das hört sich echt gut an! Das werd ich auch versuchen!


----------



## Kuton (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fische fangen im Miniteich*

Sonja,

Ich mach das im 50m³ Schwimmteich mit der Flasche.
Sollte also auch bei größeren Teichen kein Problem sein.

Das mit dem nicht schlafen können gestern wegen der Colaflasche war natürlich etwas übertrieben.

aaaaaber ... 

ich hab heute wirklich verschlafen und kam zu spät zur Arbeit 

Gruß,

Ralf


----------

